# bootsect/nt60 sys then the bootrec /fixboot



## Alangor (May 3, 2020)

Hello techpowerup, hope you’re doing well!

Have a big problem with my acer laptop which is windows 10. I’ve been stuck with the start up repair, or whatever you call it, and I’ve tried to uninstall updates, but it didn’t work. I’ve searched for a few fixes on YouTube, as I said in my title, and most if not all people said this worked and it, partly, worked for me. By partly I mean that when I’ve completed the final fixboot I click exit, on the Command Prompt, and it held no substance. I’ve even tried to wait half an hour on the Command Prompt without typing exit, but I don’t even know if I need a USB or another item. Forgive me, as I’m no expert in this technical stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## oinkypig (May 3, 2020)

Windows 10 did away with *bootrec /fixboot, /fixmbr, /rebuildbcd, /scanos* awhile ago, but give those a shot anyway. And type in this too, the *chkdsk /f* command. Try that before you attempt anything.
Look at the photos and run diskpart as you see it, and post your list of partitions. Post that photo and we can tell what the problem might be.
go to recovery mode's command prompt type this in (diskpart, list disk, select disk 0, list volume, select volume 0, list partition)
I want to see a list of volumes and partitions. Only one partition on a hard disk can be set as active, and it should be the *system partition* which is also a primary partition


----------



## Alangor (May 3, 2020)

Hi Oinky! The foundation of what I said in the title and the exact methods you suggested:




BTW: Apologies, I posted the “list volume and list partition” when I was meant to post the foundation of “bootsect/nt60 / fixboot” command. I’m all over the place and I’m not too good on these forums.


----------



## oinkypig (May 3, 2020)

This is what you need to have done
bootrec.exe /fixboot, bootrec.exe /fixmbr, bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd, bootrec.exe /scanos, and finally chkdsk c: /f
if it asks to unmount drive. say yes

looks like your c drive is volume 2

1. list disk
2. select disk 0
3. list volume
4. select volume 2
3. list partition - this is the point you need to photograph


----------



## Alangor (May 4, 2020)

Don't know what to say but thank you thank you thank you; I entered the last two commands you said "bootrec.exe /scanos chkdsk c: /f" and when all was completed I clicked "exit", on the Command Prompt and clicked "Continue to Windows 10" and it worked, as I'm typing this on my laptop which hasn't lost any key files, which wasn't working, but this is the second time in a few weeks that Windows 10 has went into an error. Any way, that's future anxious thinking, but once again I thank you so much.

You're a top man oinky. Take care.


----------



## Alangor (May 11, 2020)

Okay, so basically, my laptop freezes, or ‘crashes’ like shown in the picture, and goes into ‘boot media’ or something like that; when I switch it off, it starts normally again, but as much as I appreciate what the moderator done, I may have been a bit to eager and didn’t follow the precautions.

sorry to be a bother.


----------



## oinkypig (May 12, 2020)

Once again here is something odd. Although diskpart must not see the Windows drive and NTFS format designation, the windows recovery system does. You can assume this simply because chkdsk c: /f commands cannot be run on RAW partitions. (as explained here) but does so in a windows environment. Something is telling you that the Windows installation can't be found.
It says that the C drive isn't actually formatted as I expect it to be. The partition is supposed to be marked NTFS. That could be from a vrius, registry errors, bad hard drive sectors. Runing chkdsk c: /f as you had before may have fixed it for a short while if not only once.  You want the C drive to display a NTFS Format, definitely not RAW.
*If you can get into windows:*
Use run command and type event viewer. start scrolling through the applications, security, setup windows logs and find the exact event at the time these crashes are taking place. post any suspected crashes and corresponding eventid #s and program description. its most likely under system logs. Does the laptop have a conventional HDD or a SSD being used for windows?
also once your back into windows again go to the disk drive in my computer and right click, go to properties and tools, then do an error check.
bad system config info used to happen all the time on older PCs. I used to have to deal with that error nonstop and was always an inconvenient fix. There's plenty of causes to get that error.
rerun chkdsk c: /f and also run chkdsk c: /r as well. You can use CCleaner to fix registries errors. Could b conflicting drivers, unupdated drivers, bad memory modules, bad sata cable.
1. install a new sata cable in the PC. This should be done first.
2. run cc cleaner to fix registry errors
3. run error checking in widows for bad drive
4. run windows recovery and use "chkdsk c: /r" & "chkdsk c: /f"

start making backups now. reset windows and do a fresh restore is what I have had to do in the past. Sometimes there was an easy fix, and sometimes there wasnt.
turn off sleep function, turn off hibernation, it might be a wakeup issue, could be a a bad battery. Right click the drive in my computer and make sure that the box next to compress the drives contents is not checked. reset bios back to default.







						Diskpart: Fix RAW Partition in Windows 11, 10, 8, 7
					

The page focuses on how RAW drive comes and how to use Diskpart to fix RAW partition. To fix RAW partition without formatting, try AOMEI Partition Assistant.



					www.diskpart.com
				








						C Drive Is RAW - How to Fix It Efficiently
					

This tutorial focuses on the error that C drive is RAW and presents how to fix C drive in RAW by repairing C drive and formatting C drive in detail.



					www.diskpart.com
				











						How to Fix BAD SYSTEM CONFIG INFO in Windows 10 / 8.1 / 8 - XtremeRain
					

There are several blue screen of death (BSOD) errors you may face anytime. BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO is one them. After upgrading to…




					www.xtremerain.com
				











						How to Get a List of All Software Installed on a Windows System - Make Tech Easier
					

Need to move to a new PC or reinstall software? Learn how to get a list of all software installed on a Windows system for an easier process.




					www.maketecheasier.com
				



*If you cannoto get into windows:*
I know that diskpart can be used to convert MBR partitions to GPT but Im still not sure about RAW. You did boot into windows once before, so chkdsk c: /f found something and fixed it definitely. It has something to do with the partition format(NTFS/FAT32) being recognized depending on the MBR/GPT File systems(Being corrupted). Its probably been blue screening at startup from reverting back to RAW and if the partition isnt recognized as NTFS then Windows, MBR/GPT, Cannot initiate proper startup. Probably because a virus currupted the windows registry still is, but a bad sata cable is just as likely. Follow directions using AOMEI partition assistant in the above link. You need to get a hold of every antiviral program imaginable and find that SOB. Dont forget to empty out the TEMP folder, and temporary files. (c:\users\(PC's name)\appdata\local\temp) you could also always reset windows and keep personal files. Find a list of software downloaded on your PC before resetting as programs get annihilated in a fresh restore.
Find out how here

Even if you make backup and reformat the partition back to NTFS, you may end up with the same exact problem if there is a "virus" in the windows registry. (If you clone and then transfer back the existing partition) A fresh restore and reinstalling every program would be the only way to avoid that situation. 
IF the laptop is still using a spinning hard drive then you should upgrade to ssd to avoid slowdowns


----------



## Alangor (May 14, 2020)

oinkypig said:


> Once again here is something odd. Although diskpart must not see the Windows drive and NTFS format designation, the windows recovery system does. You can assume this simply because chkdsk c: /f commands cannot be run on RAW partitions. (as explained here) but does so in a windows environment. Something is telling you that the Windows installation can't be found.
> It says that the C drive isn't actually formatted as I expect it to be. The partition is supposed to be marked NTFS. That could be from a vrius, registry errors, bad hard drive sectors. Runing chkdsk c: /f as you had before may have fixed it for a short while if not only once.  You want the C drive to display a NTFS Format, definitely not RAW.
> *If you can get into windows:*
> Use run command and type event viewer. start scrolling through the applications, security, setup windows logs and find the exact event at the time these crashes are taking place. post any suspected crashes and corresponding eventid #s and program description. its most likely under system logs. Does the laptop have a conventional HDD or a SSD being used for windows?
> ...



@oinky 

I have the Acer V3-572PG - 570Q laptop and I just redownloaded the Windows 10 update yesterday. And I’m pretty sure it’s not a virus as I have McAfee protecting me. It happened again.

I’ve tried deleting old files(files that I don’t need), and I *can *enter windows. Tried to run ‘run command, *command prompt*, and I tried to enter ‘event viewer. / event / viewer / viewer. / viewer /event viewer# / viewer# asides from the forward slash and it didn’t work.

It’s extremely frustrating because I’m working on a project and it keeps saying “Your PC ran into an error”


----------



## oinkypig (May 14, 2020)

Right-click the windows icon and select event viewer
i have an acer e15 with an i5 4200u sitting downstairs that experienced frequent slowdowns. After about two years of nonstop interruptions I upgraded to adata su800 1tb ssd and the system speeds increased dramatically, better than brand new. If Windows isnt infected with a virus,then you could transfer your current operating system to an SSD. if the one you have is indeed failing and is not a virus, The mx500,su800, and microcenter in-house brand inland premium/professional 1tb ssd are good options. I use the inland 1tb TLC ssd as an external ssd for backups and it is 480 reads/450rwrites. You can try a 30 day free trial of aomei backupper to transfer windows. I personally bought the program and dont regret it.
1 Tb Su 800 for $100 with $10 off coupon
1Tb Inland Professional TLC $100


----------



## oinkypig (May 15, 2020)

Event viewer isn't a command. It's a windows service tool found in administrative properties


----------



## Alangor (May 15, 2020)

@oinky

I've taken a couple days to process this but I'm in Windows, if that's what you mean. 

"
*If you can get into windows:*
Use run command and type event viewer. start scrolling through the applications, security, setup windows logs and find the exact event at the time these crashes are taking place. post any suspected crashes and corresponding eventid #s and program description. its most likely under system logs. Does the laptop have a conventional HDD or a SSD being used for windows?
also once your back into windows again go to the disk drive in my computer and right click, go to properties and tools, then do an error check.
bad system config info used to happen all the time on older PCs. I used to have to deal with that error nonstop and was always an inconvenient fix. There's plenty of causes to get that error.
rerun chkdsk c: /f and also run chkdsk c: /r as well. You can use CCleaner to fix registries errors. Could b conflicting drivers, unupdated drivers, bad memory modules, bad sata cable.
1. install a new sata cable in the PC. This should be done first.
2. run cc cleaner to fix registry errors
3. run error checking in widows for bad drive
4. run windows recovery and use "chkdsk c: /r" & "chkdsk c: /f"

start making backups now. reset windows and do a fresh restore is what I have had to do in the past. Sometimes there was an easy fix, and sometimes there wasnt.
turn off sleep function, turn off hibernation, it might be a wakeup issue, could be a a bad battery. Right click the drive in my computer and make sure that the box next to compress the drives contents is not checked. reset bios back to default. "

I don't know what conventional HDD and a SSD are, probably some sort of hard drives?

Ah I see, I'm on event viewer now, sorry, but what do I do? And I've downloaded "Total PC Cleaner - Free Disk Space", I would download "CCleaner" but it's a user guide and I'm not sure if it's worth the minor risk, especially as it's £2.29. I could download "Burblebeck".


----------



## Alangor (May 18, 2020)

My pc went into automatic repair mode again; I used chkdsk c: /f and it worked, again.

I attached two pictures, to see if you can fix it. I until yesterday had a 500mb application that I was using a lot, thankfully but not thankfully, it crashed, if that’s any help.


----------



## Regeneration (May 18, 2020)

You have bad clusters on the drive. Before repairing boot, you should replace the drive ASAP.

Since this is a laptop, you'll need some external storage big enough to move all the data to. USB HDD or SATA to USB adapter.

Get Paragon Hard Disk Manager from here, or here. Create a clone of the entire drive, and then restore it to a new drive.


----------



## Alangor (May 18, 2020)

@Regeneration 

How much do those two specific apps cost?


----------



## Regeneration (May 18, 2020)

Absolutely FREE for personal and home use.


----------



## Alangor (May 18, 2020)

@Regeneration @oinkypig 

Thank you for all your help, but my laptop is done out here. When I switch it on, it’s stuck on the Acer thing and then goes black.

Probably due to the 500mb application I play most days when I’m on the laptop. Any ideas on any gaming laptops?


----------



## Regeneration (May 18, 2020)

As I said already, the hard drive is FAILING and needs to be replaced as soon as possible.


----------



## Alangor (May 18, 2020)

@Regeneration 

And where do I purchase the new drive?


----------



## Regeneration (May 19, 2020)

In any computer shop in your area or Amazon.










I strongly suggest SSD instead of a regular drive.


----------



## oinkypig (May 19, 2020)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/GamingLaptops/comments/giyqvz/_/fqhnyp7

You might find this helpful


----------



## Alangor (May 22, 2020)

@Regeneration 

Appreciate it, but can't I just go back to a previous windows? My laptop came with windows 10 automatically, but I read that windows 10 usually does this to most laptops, but if I go back to a previous windows it'll work?


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

Windows 10 has nothing to do the issue you having. The hard drive in your laptop was either damaged by a physical bump, or came slightly defective from factory. After you get that part replaced, you could install whatever operating system you desire.


----------



## Alangor (May 22, 2020)

@Regeneration @oinkypig

Before I purchase it, I typed in on Amazon, Acer V3-572 SSD and drive at the end of my following search; I got two of the following (not including the 120GB and 240GB which are still quite expensive)

Acer Aspire V3 572 PG 532 Z5WAH 480GB 480 GB SSD Solid Disk Drive 2.5 Sata NEW, which cost £85 plus £2.95 delivery fee, which is not eligible for Amazon Prime

and

Samsung T5 1 TB USB 3.1 Gen 2 (10 Gbps, Type-C) External Solid State Drive (Portable SSD) Deep Black (MU-PA1T0B), which cost £154.40, which is discounted at the RRP of £189.99, which is eligible for Amazon Prime;

I do genuine work, watch Netflix and games, specifically Football Manager 2020, as I'm frustrated with no football being around due to COVID-19, I can purchase a brand new gaming laptop, or maybe I searched the wrong specific item on Amazon?

Thank you for your time, guys.


----------



## Regeneration (May 22, 2020)

Any 2.5 inch SATA SSD will work just fine.

According to the photos you posted, you used 130GB out of 959GB, so Crucial MX500 500GB should be more than enough for you.

You don't have to get expensive external drive!!! just get this USB to SATA adapter and you'll be able to move all the data from the old drive to the new one.

Investment of $83 and your laptop will be good as  new.


----------



## Alangor (Jun 8, 2020)

Can it be portable, i.e I plug it in?


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 8, 2020)

For an OS drive? Nope.


----------



## Alangor (Jun 13, 2020)

Btw, my apologies. My laptop broke down and wasn’t aware of this site name; I tried Mytech, Yourtech, Tek, ITech, ITek.

I saved the command (bootrec.exe /fixboot, bootrec.exe /fixmbr, bootrec.exe /rebuildbcd, bootrec.exe /scanos, chkdsk c: /f) on my notes, ignorantly hoping when my laptop broke down, it would fix it, but now even when I do it(and the final command ‘chkdsk c: /f) takes a whole day when before it took only at most 30 minutes), but my laptop is well and truly f***** up.

It’s either I buy a gaming laptop or I buy an extremely cheap hard drive for my Acer Aspire V V3 572PG 570Q. I know it’s probably the Windows 10 fault why my laptop won’t turn on.

so again, what are the hard drives I’ll possibly get? Much apologies again!


----------

